# Cutting broccoli



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been on a broccoli kick of late. I might as well learn the correct way to cut it.
So how far down the stalk is edible? Is there a simple way to tell like asparagus? I've read to cut the stalk off very close to the florets to get the florets to fall away, but that seems like a lot of waste. I use some of the stalk, but could probably use more if I knew how much was good to steam with the florets. I hate throwing those big chunks of stalk away, but there seems to be a lot even when buying the crown.

Thanks


----------



## GB (Apr 13, 2008)

It is all good. I cut off the very end just because it is usually a bit dried out, but we are talking a 16th of an inch if that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2008)

GB i right. The stalk will take a bit longer to cook, but it's edible. If you make broccol-cheese soup, you could save the stalks for that. HTH.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

You can take a vegetable peeler and peel away the outside of the stalk - that's the fibrous part.  Then you have a couple options.  You can either cut way up at the florets then slice the remainder of the stalk in rings or cut up to where there is some kind of "stem" and take the remainder and cut in 1/4's down the stalk to resemble a dill pickle spear.

If you do a crudite platter this is a great way to utilize the stems but it requires just a bit of blanching to bring out the color and soften up just a tad then an ice bath.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 13, 2008)

I trim the end slightly & peel the stalk. Cook the stalk first, then add the florets....I actually like the stalk best...especially if the florets get a little over done.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2008)

Right on.  It's all edible.  Peeling the stalk makes it tender.

The same is true of asparagus.  Cut a 1/4" off the bottom and peel the bottom half of the stalk.  A lot less waste that way.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, just what I had a hunch on... I've really been wasting a lot.
I never even thought of peeling the stalk. Great idea. I have that bad wasteful feeling now though.....
I've got four stalks in the fridge right now to make up for it. Glad I finally asked. That you all very much!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll give that a try for asparagus too, Andy. Up to now I've been bending the spear til it snapped, then discarding the bottom part. It was always described as "woody"....


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2008)

culinary school taught me to cut from top of floret, then to stem, then prune that stem into a triangle. make it edible-looking.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you have a picture of that, luvs? I don't understand the stem/triangle? I think that was part of my reasoning for throwing out the stems, too, I didn't know how to make them appetizing looking.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 13, 2008)

All the broccoli is edible. However I cook broccoli, I always peel the stems with a vegetable peeler to remove the tougher, more fibrous parts.  Then, sometimes  I cook just the florets.  Other times, I'll cut the stems into matchsticks and saute them in garlic butter.  If I'm not in the mood to do either of those, I'll cut the stems into thin "coins" and saute or steam them and serve with sauteed shallots and butter.

Except for the peeled outer part and the  dry bottom part of the stem, there are plenty of "good eats" from a bunch of broccoli.


----------



## GB (Apr 13, 2008)

I never even peel them. I have never found that to be an issue.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Do you have a picture of that, luvs? I don't understand the stem/triangle? I think that was part of my reasoning for throwing out the stems, too, I didn't know how to make them appetizing looking.



Picture the floret in your left hand and you are cutting down, starting at the floret then down the stem to make a smaller stalk of broccoli for ease of cooking.  Then still have that floret part in your left hand and along the sides of the now cut stem make a slice all the way down on the outside, turn, another slice all the way down, turn to the third "side" and slice again, creating a triangular looking stalk.  Does that explain it better?  So when it is cooked and on your plate the stalk is trimmed with a triangular shape to it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

GB said:


> I never even peel them. I have never found that to be an issue.



Sometimes it is for me GB - other times it's not.  I think it depends on how old the broccoli is when I buy it.  I've even cooked some where I had to peel the outside away after it was on my plate!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 13, 2008)

I just prefer peeling the broccoli because it presents a nice  vivid green after it's cooked.  It's visual for me.


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Do you have a picture of that, luvs? I don't understand the stem/triangle? I think that was part of my reasoning for throwing out the stems, too, I didn't know how to make them appetizing looking.


sorry, sans pics.just pretty broccoli- just shear their ends with a paring knife.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 13, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Picture the floret in your left hand and you are cutting down, starting at the floret then down the stem to make a smaller stalk of broccoli for ease of cooking. Then still have that floret part in your left hand and along the sides of the now cut stem make a slice all the way down on the outside, turn, another slice all the way down, turn to the third "side" and slice again, creating a triangular looking stalk. Does that explain it better? So when it is cooked and on your plate the stalk is trimmed with a triangular shape to it.


 
Poifect sense. Like French fried zucchini 
I don't know why I was thinking some kind of triangular wedge thing instead of a spear 
thank you


----------

